# Dubshed



## _Steven67

Well who's all for Dubshed this year ? 

I'm currently trying to get my car ready for it. Just need some parts resprayed then a full detail will be carried out on it and it won't move until the day of Dubshed.


----------



## bennyx_o

Hope to make it along this year if I can get the Lupo on the road in time


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

The entry forms are out, if anyone is looking to show inside. Excelluent show this and a real credit to the lads @ GTINI for pulling this off the last few years, lots of prep work goes into it.


----------



## _Steven67

dubbed-up-ally said:


> The entry forms are out, if anyone is looking to show inside. Excelluent show this and a real credit to the lads @ GTINI for pulling this off the last few years, lots of prep work goes into it.


I'll be applying when I get my car finished hopefully a few weeks max.


----------



## Ronnie

Yep our books are already nearly full to bursting with cars May even put a stand up this year.


----------



## wings123

bennyx_o said:


> Hope to make it along this year if I can get the Lupo on the road in time


dont mind me asking what you doing to lupo as im currently working on a lupo project my self lol

id love my golf to be in it but its completely standard edition 35 bar a remap so kinda of figured no point in even trying to enter it lol but ill def be attending


----------



## bennyx_o

wings123 said:


> dont mind me asking what you doing to lupo as im currently working on a lupo project my self lol
> 
> id love my golf to be in it but its completely standard edition 35 bar a remap so kinda of figured no point in even trying to enter it lol but ill def be attending


Nothing special to be honest, it's been sitting up for a while so needs a service and a decent clean. Would like to do a few small bits like new coilovers & wheels, but that won't happen before Dubshed so the wheels that are in it now will get a refurb


----------



## Jamesc

TT should be there if i dont have to sell it before hand, Applying for Indoors, been indoors last two years, Few bits id like to sort first just waiting to hear how safe my job is first


----------



## DD1

Never been to the show but have always heard good things about it. Wont let Jap in so will have to got to Larne. Crazy they nearly always have the 2 shows on the same time.


----------



## _Steven67

DD1 said:


> Never been to the show but have always heard good things about it. Wont let Jap in so will have to got to Larne. Crazy they nearly always have the 2 shows on the same time.


Always thought it was crazy having them on the same day, surely it affects how many cars would show up for ucs in Larne.


----------



## bean_ni

where is the larne show??


----------



## Clancy

Where is this show ? Never heard of it


----------



## _Steven67

bean_ni said:


> where is the larne show??


The caterpillar factory in Larne. 
https://www.facebook.com/TheUltimateCarShow



Clancy said:


> Where is this show ? Never heard of it


It's at the Kings hall in belfast, it's probably Irelands biggest car show. 
Check out http://gtini.com/


----------



## dubb

Bought my VIP Ticket, not showing this year, nice couple of days dandering about!


----------



## _Steven67

dubb said:


> Bought my VIP Ticket, not showing this year, nice couple of days dandering about!


Same, will you be for the night out after at The Box ?


----------



## dubb

_Steven67 said:


> Same, will you be for the night out after at The Box ?


Haha I wish lad, days of doing that are long past me


----------



## bennyx_o

I've bought my VIP ticket, just need to book a hotel, sort the new wheels on the Lupo and give it a good clean. Looking forward to it


----------



## _Steven67

dubb said:


> Haha I wish lad, days of doing that are long past me


Awk go one, you're never too old.



bennyx_o said:


> I've bought my VIP ticket, just need to book a hotel, sort the new wheels on the Lupo and give it a good clean. Looking forward to it


I'm staying in Jordanstown about 20 minutes away in the halls! But you should look at premier inn as they usually have a deal.


----------



## jamiepollock643

What sort of traders go to this, this will be ,y first time going. Do auto finesse have a stand at it?


----------



## Jamesc

Ill be down in the TT, got accepted for an indoor spot.



jamiepollock643 said:


> What sort of traders go to this, this will be ,y first time going. Do auto finesse have a stand at it?


KleenFreaks and block51 have been there last 2 years, Few other general traders there also


----------



## wings123

Jamesc said:


> Ill be down in the TT, got accepted for an indoor spot.
> 
> KleenFreaks and block51 have been there last 2 years, Few other general traders there also


I got the golf accepted as well massive surprise as I wasn't expecting it to just thought I'd chance my arm as very little done to it.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally

I'm sure Morgan will be there with a 50 cal stand, and Ronnie did say a while back that he may be there with his Orchard range. There may well be some auto jumble to hoke through as well.


----------



## Rían P

Hey all. 
What day is the best to go on, Saturday or Sunday?
Also are all traders there both days?
Thanks, Rían 😃


----------



## DubImage

Sunday will have more cars outdoors than on the Saturday but will be a lot more busy.Yes all the indoor trade stands will be there both days.


----------



## Rían P

DubImage said:


> Sunday will have more cars outdoors than on the Saturday but will be a lot more busy.Yes all the indoor trade stands will be there both days.


Ah right, thanks for the reply


----------



## Starfox

I wish Auto Finesse had a stand! So there will be KleenFreaks (never heard of them/used there stuff TBH...), Blok51 & Orchard Autocare that we know of who will have detailing products at the show?

Anyone know any other ones going? Was considering going to pick up some offers (although it is £10 in...)


----------



## Scottien

Was planning on making a trip across but one of my wheels is cracked so had to buy a new one from Porsche. Wont be getting them back from refurbishers for a week


----------



## 50Cal Detailing

Thanks to all the DW members that popped by the stand! We had an awesome time. Cheers, Morgan


----------



## Jamesc

Had a great weekend, Even more surprised to come home with Runner up Audi TT!


----------



## DubImage

Well deserved it looks great.


----------



## bean_ni

any1 know if therewill any stands at the titanic motor show??


----------



## wings123

50 cal was there last year if I remember correctly


----------

